# Berets of today.



## Ranger Al (20 Apr 2006)

I've been searching everywhere for these answers but haven't really come up with any definite conclusion. I'm really just curious and would really appreciate anyone that could inform me if there is any set rules for beret colour in the Canadian Forces and if so what colours indicate what. Also (on a side note), I've been recruited as an ARMD OCdt in ROTP in Newfoundland and will be receiving my kit in CFB Gander (Which for anyone that doesn't know is an Air Force base), I am also curious if I will be issued a black beret with my kit? I realize this isn't a very important issue; however, I am just curious as of the answer.

Regards and many thanks,

Al


----------



## boehm (20 Apr 2006)

Here is an interesting link that has a short history of the beret in the Canadian Forces (and other Armed Forces) as well as the list of the current standard colours:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beret#Canada

As for you second question, although I am by no means an expert on the issue of military kit, I assume since you are an Armoured OCdt you will receive a black beret.


----------



## Ranger Al (20 Apr 2006)

Perfect! Many thanks boehm!


----------



## chrisf (20 Apr 2006)

I would make the guess that no, you will be issued a green beret, and will be issued the black beret either before or after your time at the armoured school.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

If you are Armour, you will be issued a Black Beret.  The only reason you may not get issued one, is if there are none in Stock at that location, and the chances of which would be very slight.


----------



## Trinity (20 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I would make the guess that no, you will be issued a green beret, and will be issued the black beret either before or after your time at the armoured school.



Oddly enough, I've seen both.

Armoured candidates wearing green berets through their basic/botc and then going black when
they graduate and other times them wearing their black berets.

Expect a crapshoot on this one.  But more importantly don't argue or say anything.  If you get a 
green beret, suck it up until the end of training.  If you get a black beret, keep your pie hole shut
and be glad you have it because someone out there would/will put you in a green beret until you
finish basic. (or at least try, right or wrong)

Personally, I'm part of the Highland Mafia, so I don't have to wear any stinkin berets!!!


----------



## UberCree (20 Apr 2006)

Ranger Al,

What kind of "Ranger" are you?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (20 Apr 2006)

SOP is for armour soldiers - of any qualification - to wear black berets from the start (post CFLRS for Reg F).

Regimental cap badges, though, are another thing entirely and are typically issued on completion of basic trades training.  Of course, in the Reserve, Regiments can more or less decide these things on their own...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Apr 2006)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> SOP is for armour soldiers - of any qualification - to wear black berets from the start (post CFLRS for Reg F).
> 
> Regimental cap badges, though, are another thing entirely and are typically issued on completion of basic trades training.  Of course, in the Reserve, Regiments can more or less decide these things on their own...



And they do.   In our (Highland) regiment, officer cadets get an other ranks tam o'shanter right away (not the officers' balmoral, but not a green beret, either). I haven't noticed what the King's Own do, now I'm curious.


----------



## Ranger Al (20 Apr 2006)

UberCree said:
			
		

> Ranger Al,
> 
> What kind of "Ranger" are you?



Just a Nickname from my cadet days when I first joined this forum. I figured I might as well keep it as is.


----------



## Trinity (20 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> And they do.   In our (Highland) regiment, officer cadets get an other ranks tam o'shanter right away (not the officers' balmoral, but not a green beret, either). I haven't noticed what the King's Own do, now I'm curious.



At the Tor Scots...

We beret our untrained Ocd't until after CAP????


----------



## chrisf (21 Apr 2006)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> SOP is for armour soldiers - of any qualification - to wear black berets from the start (post CFLRS for Reg F).



That's what I figured, so initial recruit issue "should" be green?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2006)

If you are Armoured, you will get a black beret. The only thing that will change throughout your training is your cap badge (yes, it's badge. Only Cadets say 'brass'). If you are Armoured, you are entitled to a black beret. Don't let some uninformed QM, or other type, tell you different. You become part of the Corp, then Regimental, family, the minute you swear your oath.


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Apr 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The only thing that will change throughout your training is your cap badge (yes, it's badge. Only Cadets say 'brass').



Don't mean to jack the thread, but that should read "cadets and some CFLRS staff", at a minumum.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2006)

It was really a tongue in cheek comment. I've never in all my time heard it called 'brass' until I saw Cadets say it here. It is really of no consequence to me, one way or another.


----------



## UberCree (21 Apr 2006)

Ranger Al said:
			
		

> Just a Nickname from my cadet days when I first joined this forum. I figured I might as well keep it as is.



Well RANGER, you should earn the name before you use it.  If my mum nicknamed me General I wouldn't go around having people call me General or log onto a military website as a General.  Earn the tab, earn your way into a Ranger unit (be it a Rocky Mountain Ranger or an Arctic Ranger or from the 75th) THEN use the name.  Otherwise change it.


----------



## Quag (21 Apr 2006)

You could always go buy a black belgian beret off a kitshop or online.  They are way better with the cloth band, and they fit better than the issued beret (IMO).  I'm 21U OCdt., and I have had my black beret since Phase 1.


----------



## ccdec (22 Apr 2006)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> SOP is for armour soldiers - of any qualification - to wear black berets from the start (post CFLRS for Reg F).
> 
> Regimental cap badges, though, are another thing entirely and are typically issued on completion of basic trades training.  Of course, in the Reserve, Regiments can more or less decide these things on their own...



Things have changed.  Which is good. When I joined in 77 as a crewman and went through Cornwallis it was green.  The day after arriving in Gagetown, Cpl Rick Marcioni (if some remember him) met us.  Here we were in our CF with forged cap and cornflake on our heads. He was standing there with two carbage cans at his side. He proceeded to tell us to drop our caps in the cans and that we would never use them anymore.  After that he gave us each a black hat and armour badge and then we jumped into his Austin Power van and off to Cougar Sqn we went. But good to know about the changes.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (22 Apr 2006)

> SOP is for armour soldiers - of any qualification - to wear black berets from the start* (post CFLRS for Reg F)*.



CFLRS = recruit school... Things likely haven't changed that much - and your Cpl Marcioni had/has style!

Cheers,

TR


----------



## Ranger Al (26 Apr 2006)

UberCree said:
			
		

> Well RANGER, you should earn the name before you use it.  If my mum nicknamed me General I wouldn't go around having people call me General or log onto a military website as a General.  Earn the tab, earn your way into a Ranger unit (be it a Rocky Mountain Ranger or an Arctic Ranger or from the 75th) THEN use the name.  Otherwise change it.



Well UberCree,

I am sorry if I offended you, it was not my intention to do so. With that said, I had my reasons for choosing that name at that time in my life. I may not have been a Ranger in the military at the time but I was a Ranger with another group that had military affiliations. As for the way you handled the situation I feel it was very intentionally disrespectful to me and I do not appreciate it, a simple request would have sufficed. Also as a side note this is not an official military website, I have not mislead nor intended to mislead anyone into thinking I was an Ranger in the military. Regardless, I believe it is about time that I do change my name, and I will. But I suggest trying a more mannerly approach next time, you will see that it will get you much better results. Show respect to get respect.


----------

